# Strange Stuff Seen from a MTB



## Talisman (Jun 29, 2009)

So I'm out for a short ride on Saturday which was pretty decent weather wise.  I ride miles of single track that requires some traversing of fire roads to connect the loops.  So I pop out on the fire road not far from a paved road and see four dudes in their 30's or 40's in jeans and tee shirts walking along, two pulling wheelie coolers, and a 19 or 20 year old woman dressed in a short black nightie with thigh high black stockings.  They acted like this was a normal stroll, but I rarely see people other than a bird watcher or dog walker.

Strange sight to behold.  Sorry no pictures.

What stratnge stuff have you seen while riding.


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pickle Parks*

Ride Tyler Mill someday.:blink:

/thread


----------



## Talisman (Jun 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ride Tyler Mill someday.:blink:
> 
> /thread



Must be big city mountain biking, I usually see way more animals than people.


----------



## skidmarks (Jun 30, 2009)

*Night Ride at Robinson*

A few years back a group of us (10+) were doing a night ride at Robinson Park in Agawam. An older couple were going for a night ride too, right on top of a blanket in the middle of the pine needled trail we were riding on. The guy was on the bottom, he gave us a wave as we passed by.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 30, 2009)

Saw a water heater and a car hood out on a trail....Jonnypoach made a kicker out of it and I crashed a few times

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> A few years back a group of us (10+) were doing a night ride at Robinson Park in Agawam. An older couple were going for a night ride too, right on top of a blanket in the middle of the pine needled trail we were riding on. The guy was on the bottom, he gave us a wave as we passed by.



I've seen beavers while riding, but never that kind! 

I guess I've never really seen anything all that strange while riding, maybe I just don't pay enough attention...  Or maybe I'm the strange one and people go home and tell stories about me...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've seen beavers while riding, but never that kind!
> 
> I guess I've never really seen anything all that strange while riding, maybe I just don't pay enough attention...  Or maybe I'm the strange one and people go home and tell stories about me...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2009)

Gotta bump/add to this thread after last night's ride!  Rode at Old Furnace State Park in Killingly, CT last night on an LBS ride.  5 guys on the ride, 3 of us a couple of years either side of 40 and 2 guys either side of 20 on the ride.  We decide to climb up to the top of Half Hill (which BTW while climbing seemed more like it should be named WHOLE F'in MOUNTAIN!!) to get the view from the cliffs up there over looking Half Hill Pond and the rolling terrain of Eastern CT and Western RI.






The view from the local town's website up there.

So the 5 of us are huffing and puffing our way up the single track from the South side of the trail that runs through the park, DEFINATELY making a bunch of noise, especially since maybe 50 yards from the top one of the 20 something's flatted the front tire on his Yeti and us older guys used the tube change break to let the BS fly for a few minutes.  We get to the top maybe a minute after fixing the flat, and in addition to the view, there's this roughly 20 year old couple, who from the site + smell had obviously been enjoying quite a bit of weed and having a few beers, buck naked, fully engaged in doing the nasty!  She barely even missed a bounce on top as the 5 of us rode on by! :lol:  

Mental note made on my part that RAW's there with an after 7PM summit on a nice summer evening may very well have some extra scenery


----------



## powhunter (Jul 29, 2009)

Pics of the act???


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Pics of the act???



Nope,  just kept on riding by (maybe a bit slower than usual  )  Kind of thought that stopping,  taking the camelback off,  digging out my Blackberry to snap a pic or two(or a quick action video  ) would have been just a wee bit over the top   Although I'm guessing with the "glaucoma therapy" induced state of mental awareness that they were in that they wouldn't have cared  

Plus, I will admit that after checking out the view for a moment,  I did have a slight question in my mind if "the rider" was over 18 or not and just for second my brain reminded me that images stored between my ears instead of on a media card are much less likely to land me in jail


----------

